# Red Cherry Shrimp



## nhung (Aug 3, 2009)

Where is a good place to buy red cherry Shrimp in Houston?


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Fish Gallery usually has them at a reasonable price.


----------



## The old man (Apr 12, 2008)

I gave him some of mine. Dave, bring me a bag of tootsie rolls and I'll give you some more.


----------



## nhung (Aug 3, 2009)

Thank you Glen.


----------

